

Show HN: Affililink - An automated way to monetise your site - makethetick

Hi all,<p>This past month I have been working on Affililink, a way for blog and forum owners to monetise their site without the need to display adverts.<p>With a small javascript snippet, Affililink will scan all outbound links and where possible, add your affiliate code, effectively automating your affiliate scheme.<p>The idea came to me when I noticed a number of users post ebay links on a forum I manage. As ebay runs an affiliate scheme, I soon realised these links could help cover the running costs of the site.<p>I'd love to hear your feedback on this as it's my first serious project launch.<p>Thanks,<p>Dean<p>http://affililink.com
======
nbpoole
So, how would you compare your site with <http://www.viglink.com/> or
<http://skimlinks.com/>?

Edit: Never mind. I posted this before checking out your site. I see that you
provide the Javascript to perform the URL rewriting but require webmasters to
register separately with affiliate programs. A very different model than
Viglink or Skimlinks ;-)

~~~
makethetick
To be honest, I haven't seen these two yet. I might have to have a rethink.
For now though, the MVP will require the user to sign up to individual
schemes.

------
mooism2
Which affiliate schemes does it work with?

<http://affililink.com/how-it-works> gives a 404 error.

~~~
makethetick
I changed the page to <http://affililink.com/getting-started>, must have
missed that link! For now, it will work with Amazon and Ebay, I plan to add
more but it's just a MVP at the moment.

~~~
mooism2
"Step One: Create Your Campaign"

What? Why? What's a campaign? Why does it need a name and a description? Why
can't I just tell you my affiliate ids and get the linking script code?

~~~
makethetick
It's so you can manage multiple campaigns, for example, you may manage
multiple forums/blogs and would like a campaign for each one.

I guess it would make sense to go straight into a default campaign, giving you
the option to rename it afterwards. I'll implement this for the next update.

~~~
bmelton
You might try renaming 'campaign' to be just 'website'.

~~~
makethetick
I'll bear it in mind, thanks.

------
rabidonrails
I clicked the big "View Tour" button and the site returned a 404 error...might
want to look into that.

~~~
makethetick
Fixed, I also missed that one, changed to 'getting started' for now. Thanks.

------
makethetick
Clicky: <http://affililink.com>

